# chocolate, vanilla, strawberry



## 364unbirthdays (Apr 22, 2012)

If we're talking about ice cream: vanilla.

Chocolate ice cream tastes nothing like dark chocolate and strawberry ice cream tastes nothing like fresh strawberries.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

I like strawberrys more than the others but i cannot eat them 
Vanilla is a close second though...


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

snozzberry.


----------



## pigeon (Sep 25, 2011)

Vanilla. Chocolate is :bored: and strawberry almost always tastes like chemicals.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Vanilla because it's the 'mother flavor'.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't even remember making this. I'm glad people voted though lol.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

pigeon said:


> Vanilla. Chocolate is :bored: and strawberry almost always tastes like chemicals.


I completely agree with this.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I put real vanilla flavoring in almost everything, even my oatmeal. I also love vanilla hemp milk. 

My next pick would be strawberry. Strawberries are super yummy. 

I'm not a fan of chocolate, because it is bitter and it gives me nightmares.

I don't like fake versions of any of these flavors.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

It depends on my mood.

I'm obsessed with Nutella lately, which is basically sugary chocolate with hazelnut. I generally like bittersweet chocolate though. When it comes to a milkshake or ice cream, then I prefer vanilla though. I like actual strawberries, but not so much strawberry flavored stuff (it's often too sweet).


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I say strawberry because I'm thinking of the sheer RANGE of strawberry deliciousness....like fresh strawberry pie with whipped cream, or strawberry smoothies, or strawberry banana juice drinks or strawberry flavored candy like Starburst or SweeTarts or whatever kind of "fruit snacks." 

Then of course you have strawberry ice cream (which is honestly not necessarily my favorite, but it's okay sometimes) but you could have, like, strawberry SORBET. Mmm. And fresh strawberries.

And red gummy bears and ...wait, nvm I like cherry Jolly Ranchers.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> It depends on my mood.
> 
> I'm obsessed with Nutella lately, which is basically sugary chocolate with hazelnut. I generally like bittersweet chocolate though. When it comes to a milkshake or ice cream, then I prefer vanilla though. I like actual strawberries, but not so much strawberry flavored stuff (it's often too sweet).


Nutella is FANTASTIC. And you can eat it with strawberry preserves.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Paradox1987 said:


> Vanilla is my favourite ice cream flavour as a general rule. Though Dulce de Leche wasn't on this poll lol.


Have you ever had a Dulce De Leche cake? 

I love dulce de leche man, like cooked in the can, I could eat it with a spoon. 

I don't know about ice cream, though. Why does everyone presume the OP means ice cream?


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

^ I actually like to dip strawberries in Nutella. It's an easy way to do chocolate covered strawberries. That's been my desert a lot lately.
I should try the preserves with bread though. I like fruit preserves with goat cheese too (instead of cream cheese; less sweet again). Okay, tangent over .


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

@fourtines

Are you serious? A Dulce de Leche cake? I haven't had one no :crying:. I have tried making the Dominican version of it though, with the cinammon. 

I actually don't know why I just assumed ice cream, I guessed the question was about Neopolitan ice cream. It is my new mission in life to find a recipe for Dulce de Leche cake. Thank you !


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Paradox1987 said:


> @_fourtines_
> 
> Are you serious? A Dulce de Leche cake? I haven't had one no :crying:. I have tried making the Dominican version of it though, with the cinammon.
> 
> I actually don't know why I just assumed ice cream, I guessed the question was about Neopolitan ice cream. It is my new mission in life to find a recipe for Dulce de Leche cake. Thank you !


Yes you can either google Dulce de Leche cake ...or Tres Leches cake. I had a tres leches cake for my birthday that my Argentine friends got for me. Tres Leches cake has dulce de leche.

*Learns not to mix up French and Spanish


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

I love flavor like I love my men...Chocolate!


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

I love Vanilla...but I'm on a strawberry kick these days


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Vanilla. For some reason, chocolate ice cream tastes too bitter. Strawberry is alright, but I love vanilla.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

mmm. strawberry.
but my favorite ice cream flavor is... butter pecan... followed by black cherry...
i'm making myself hungry.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Strawberry, any day. Moosetracks is my favorite, though


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

strawberry ... yum yum yum..


----------



## LightningHeart78 (Jun 11, 2012)

Chocolate, especially a malt chocolate shake. MMmmmm..... :kitteh:


----------



## Incline (Oct 21, 2011)

Strawberry.


----------



## Otawan (May 21, 2012)

I love vanilla, and most chocolate flavouring tastes too unlike chocolate for my tastes.


----------



## Varkman (Jun 29, 2012)

Still chocolate, though I have a story.

When I had my wisdom teeth out I requested chocolate ice cream and chocolate pudding to have around the house for my recovery. I got SO SICK OF CHOCOLATE. I made up with it though and love it again.


----------



## scott (Feb 7, 2012)

saltare said:


> Anything except chocolate.


Exactly what i was going to say.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

If I had to pick, I'd say Chocolate, but I'd prefer neapolitan.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Vanilla is my favorite. Classic is usually best.


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

Chocolate - blase and too common
Vanilla - an interesting flavor
Strawberry - bleh..

I picked Vanilla.


----------



## MicahRae (Jul 20, 2012)

It kind of depends for me. I will only have strawberry flavoring if there aren't any real chunks of strawberry in it, but it's usually my favorite. Like with milkshakes, most of the time I ask if there's real strawberries, they say no, and I order it. Then, lo and behold, there's a strawberry piece in my milkshake. I know that seems like an odd preference, wouldn't I like real over fake, but I hate the texture of strawberries, so I can't stand eating it.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't really like strawberry that much. I like chocolate, but sometimes I'm in a vanilla mood, I like vanilla soft serve better.


----------



## Eleven (Oct 1, 2011)

I didn't vote because it varies constantly. Also I enjoy being indecisive.


----------



## Jackdaw (Dec 8, 2009)

Chocolate.
The others are quite blecky.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Vanilla!

I enjoy the rich creamy yet smooth flavor to it. I also enjoy vanilla as a scent too; most of my body products have some degree of vanilla "flavor" to them. 

Ice cream, cakes, milkshakes, lip gloss body wash; even tootsie rolls are better with vanilla.


----------



## Katheryn (Aug 1, 2012)

Why... did you have to start this? Lol now I can't stop thinking about chocolate icecream and will have to go get myself one. :tongue:

So as you got from my first sentence, I love chocolate more than any of these flavors. I never liked vanilla. I think it tastes quite unpleasant. Strawberry- no. Yuck.


----------



## Marie Claire (Aug 12, 2011)

Chocolate! I just love it!


----------



## coelho (Aug 3, 2011)

If we are talking about ice cream, then chocolate, preferably with huge chocolate chunks.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

I've liked vanilla my whole life in ice cream. Other than that I guess I could do like chocolate dipped strawberries, but that's a different situation.


----------



## Meowmixmuffin (Dec 10, 2011)

Depends. I like vanilla for ice cream, milkshakes, and cake.. chocolate for pretty much everything else.


----------



## bella123 (Aug 12, 2012)

Chocolate AND vanilla, but not strawberry.


----------



## breadandbutter (Aug 16, 2012)

Definitely strawberry. I get tired of chocolate too quickly and vanilla is just boring!


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Neapolitan. 

Ah, all right, that's not an option. -_- CHOCOLATE!


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

CHOCOLATE!!!










(Even better if its with fudge :wink 

OMNOMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Chocolate all the way! :kitteh:


----------



## enmity (Jul 14, 2012)

I love strawberries.


----------



## Azure_Sky (Oct 9, 2012)

I like Vanilla when it comes to shakes and cake.


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

Neapolitan... did I blow your mind? :crazy:

Just kidding. Out of those three, I'd trade all three for Mint Chocolate Chip.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I can't..... just.... I LOVE THEM ALL!!

the funny thing is, I hate neapolitan ice-cream. 

although, an odd thought just struck me, I associate strawberry and vanilla with my identity...somehow. Chocolate, is certainly something I love though.

and just to be more specific because I'm bored
I've always liked vanila as a comfort food, I also go for vanilla scented things more than any other scent
When it comes to fake flavors Strawberry is usually my favorite over other fruits, and although it's hit and miss with real strawberries depending on ripeness and all that, when they are good they are truely Amazing!
I like my chocolate with caramel and prefer it in real chocolate state, not in cake or ice-cream state. I like dark chocolate much more than milk chocolate. 
and.... have some pictures, because I like pictures.


----------



## niffer (Dec 28, 2011)

Why do we need to choose? Is the world ending or something?

I think chocolate is the most practical choice because it seems to help with my emotions and uterus every month. It also has caffeine.


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

Leeoflittlefaith said:


> I love chocolate, and I love strawberries.
> 
> But I don't like chocolate in forms where it isn't solid or milk; Belgian, dark (white is fine), milkshake, ice-cream, sauce, etc. Belgian and dark are horribly strong, and the other textures make chocolate taste completely different to me...
> 
> ...


Belgian chocolate is too strong? Which one if I can ask? (I'm from Belgium...)

And to answer the poll, I like both chocolate and strawberry (I choose strawberry on the poll since it's almost summer) ... Actually, I eat Chocolate in winter and strawberry in summer... So I can't choose... (Definetely not vanilla, I get awful headaches with vanilla...)


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Strawberry Strawberry Strawberry <3


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

It depends on what the flavour is of. If we're talking ice cream, gotta go with strawberry. I couldn't tell you the last time I had just plain strawberry ice cream. I think they stopped selling it here or something.

Most other things, I think I'd have to go with chocolate.


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

Everything at the same time; melted, hot chocolate, mixed with vanilla, sprinkled with fresh strawberry bits. It's the best of three worlds.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

I'd have to say Vanilla.


----------



## koenigscat (May 12, 2013)

chocolate any day


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

vanilla if it's a milkshake, chocolate if it's ice cream.

overall, vanilla because it's easier to please me with than chocolate. i only like chocolate as dark as my psyche.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Chocolate sucks
Vanilla is OK
Strawberry is the best


----------



## AboveNBeyond (May 27, 2013)

Strawberry


----------



## Mikasa (Jun 15, 2013)

Vanilla!

I prefer it with pecans, but plain vanilla would suffice! Hmmm, or tapioca or cookies n' cream!


----------



## Quork (Aug 17, 2012)

I loved vanilla, my sister loved strawberry, and my other sister loved chocolate (or so I remember it that way now). I didn't want any flavor, but vanilla when I had to pick out of the three because I felt like it wasn't _my _flavor so I couldn't have it. Eventually I grew to love strawberry as I got rid of that crazy notion and I still don't like chocolate much. Overall, vanilla still wins as it has the perfect taste, whereas strawberry sometimes has to much zest for my liking.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

laurie17 said:


> Vanilla, because it's unobtrusive and if I have to have it forever, I probably won't get sick of it  Although I hate vanilla milkshakes...


Put a little chocolate syrup in it. . .or some strawberry preserves. But never on a weekday. . .only on a Sundae.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

The King Of Dreams said:


> *Strawberries!!!!!!!*:tongue:



If only "strawberry" flavored things tasted like strawberry, that would be my choice too. But they never do.


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

strawberi, because it's sugar with red food coloring


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Vanilla, usually, unless there is some superb chocolate, and strawberry if I have a head cold and can't smell nor taste. . . and eat with my eyes closed.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

First strawberry, then vanilla; chocolate on occasion.


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

Funny I found this. For my profile, at the bottom for interests I believe I have something like 'Ice cream in the style of strawberry.'
So yeah, Strawberry ftw.


----------



## DiscoveringSelf (Dec 20, 2013)

Chocolate!!    

Who would mind having a chocolate ice cream, of I give a treat?


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I like chocolate way too much.

I love vanilla also though.

Strawberry is good in concept, because I like actual strawberries, but in reality the flavour never really jumps out to me when it's actually offered as an option. Strawberry candy is good but I prefer green apple or raspberry...


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

I chose chocolate but it was pretty tough because it's pretty much a tie with Strawberry.


----------



## gleeful (Nov 10, 2013)

Recently I've found vanilla to be my favourite in general as chocolate ice cream is often a disappointment. There is some amazing chocolate ice cream out there though.


----------



## wumbolord (Dec 26, 2013)

If I had to pick a flavor to eat right now, I'd pick strawberry because it's been a while since I've had that flavor. 

If I had to pick a flavor to eat for the rest of my life, I'd choose chocolate.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

Vanilla has a very simple taste I get bored of. I like strawberry in small doses.

So... chocolate!


----------



## FullmetalHeart (Dec 24, 2013)

I usually go with chocolate.


----------



## Blue Potato (Oct 11, 2013)

It depends on my mood. Sometimes when I go to order my milkshake, the chocolate one doesn't look right to me for some reason and sad. So I go with vanilla or strawberry flavored ones. Most of the time I will go with chocolate since it is my favorite so I put down Chocolate.


----------



## Nerdengel (Dec 9, 2013)

I can't choose any of them, because none of them are anywhere near cherry-flavouring. Except coffee, then I like Vanilla Latte with Soy Milk.


----------



## Osytek (Feb 11, 2014)

I like chocolate very much.


----------



## Ad Astra (Dec 26, 2013)

CHOCOLATE!!!!!!! It's the love of my life!!!


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Strawberry Ice Cream.
Vanilla Milkshake.
And any type of Chocolate. I <3 Chocolate.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

Strawberry! I am a huge fan of fruits and berries are my favorite. I love the light, sweet flavor. I'm not always up for how rich chocolate is although I do like chocolate, especially dark chocolate. Vanilla has it's moments.


----------



## Lolalee (Mar 12, 2014)

Chocolate all the way! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Chocolate but love them all. I'm thinking of Chocolate Gateau and Chocolate mousse.


----------



## keepthefaith.faith (Mar 26, 2018)

Vanilla


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

Vanilla!! <3


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Chocolate > Vanilla > Strawberry


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Chocolate, always & forever 

:heart:


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

All those S'es on a forum where N's dominate lol...

I usually pick banana. Both banana milkshake and banana ice cream, but yeah i'm weird. Though there is vanilla ice cream in my milkshake, but maybe that's the general rule lol. 

I'm even not sure if i ever ate vanilla ice cream. It must be such a long time ago. It's actually such a long time ago i've eaten ice cream to be honest. It must be YEARS AGO, lol. :kitteh: I know I would like all three of them. Vanilla is too common (like potato crisps or paprika crisps), chocolate is maybe too strong or it feels just too intense, and strawberries is just weird (like pineapples on pizza). I'm just fine with banana taste.

If i had to pick now between the three, it probably would be chocolate ice cream, but i might take the strawberrie flavor for my milkshake (strawberries with vanilla ice cream and mixing it). And maybe i would eat my ice cream while drinking on my strawberry milkshake, because than i would not have to choose, lol.


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

Vanilla :heart:


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Chocolate


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Strawberry>Vanilla>Chocolate


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

Choco-_*LIT*_, baby!


----------



## Carmen Sandiego (Jun 22, 2018)

Lakigigar said:


> All those S'es on a forum where N's dominate lol...
> 
> I usually pick banana. Both banana milkshake and banana ice cream, but yeah i'm weird. Though there is vanilla ice cream in my milkshake, but maybe that's the general rule lol.
> 
> ...


I love, love, love banana, be it ice cream, milk shakes or frozen yogurt. It's so underrated, but strawberry is a nice alternative for milk shakes. Good taste! :smug:


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Vanilla>Chocolate>Strawberry


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

I like vanilla and chocolate, but I voted for vanilla. I don't care for strawberry.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

Vanilla. :tongue:

I dunno. It is like a soft sweet. :happy:

Chocolate tastes like chocolate. h:
And strawberry has this 'zing' to it and a particular taste... like a strawberry? :laughing:

I like those flavors too, but vanilla is what I would most likely choose. :happy:

heh heh heh :kitteh:


----------



## BerserkerGambit (Jul 3, 2018)

Chocolate...Chocolate covered strawberries...


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Banana milkshake/ice cream :monkey:
Not a fan of chocolate or vanilla ice cream, prefer vanilla, and strawberry milkshake


----------



## Deseret (Dec 6, 2017)

I would also be on the great, but underrated, Team Banana.
Vanilla is a nice option, because it goes well with pie, floats, etc.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Chocolate! YUM!


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

Strawberry. Though strawberry and chocolate milkshakes mixed together are amazingggg


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

The more chocolate the better.


----------

